# Family Tradition



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, it was a memory and fun filled NR opener for my family. My dad and my uncle and I went up Thursday to scout. The birds weren't moving much or far to feed. With almost all soybeans and small grains off and half of the corn out it made it hard to find a good feed. The birds were literally flying 200 yards to feed and they weren't concentrated. BY the time I left today the big concentrations and feeds (ie 5,000 mallards). The big weather system helped and had some amazing hunts in the snow showers.

Opening mornings take with the family. Found a small feed (250 mallards) By 1000 am we had shot 33 mallards and a bonus teal!  This was my uncle's first time field hunting ducks in north dakota, and he was laughing the whole time in amazement of all the birds. My nephew took his first duck ever, a nice green head. 









We didn't hunt opening evening because we were only 2 mallards away from a limit and it was WARM! 

Next morning found us by a slough, with a combo field water setup. Shot a bunch of gadwall with a few mallards and a bonus teal. 









That evening we set up next to a waterway. You could tell by now that the birds were getting stale but we still managed to get some birds this evening. Again, more teal, gadwall and mallards.

The next morning we went back to our opening spot. The birds were less prevalent as the first day, 









The last evening found us pass shooting divers. Again my uncle was laughing the entire time. he mustve shot an entire box of shells and had 3 birds to show for it.

All in all the trip with my family was great. You can't replace the memories that were made and the stories we will have for the future. I know everyone is looking forward to next year.

With my family gone a few friends of mine made it up for a short 2.5 day hunt. Wednesday night the wind was Howling at 35mph out of the NW and I was concerned the birds would be gone by Friday. Thankfully where we hunted we didn't get any snow to push the issue. By Thursday evening while scouting you could definelty see a change in the number of ducks around.

Friday was one of those hunts you wish you could have everytime you went out. NW wind 20mph and snowing. We set up by 345 and we had 26 birds by 530. Bar time came early.









The next morning we hunted the same spot with less success. The birds were feeding in the opposite side of the field. It was a mixed bag morning. The highlight for me was when we had 8 snow geese circle once and land 50 yards from our decoys. We ended up taking 3 out of the group. One of the guys had never hunted waterfowl before and really got spoiled on this trip. He shot his first crow, canada goose, snow goose and mallard. 
























That evening we hunted big water and had blast trying to take down a few divers. Many boxes of shells were gone through this evening. Shot some gorgeous cans and some really nice buffies. 









It was an incredible 2.5 days of duck hunting for all of us. At the end of my 12 days there in Nodak we had taken 174 birds in 7 total days of hunting. Snows, canada geese, mallards, pintail, gadwall, spooners, bluebills, canvasbacks, buffle heads, grn wing teal, blue wing teal, a crow, and too many weisers to count. The bird numbers by the last day were incredible. Feeds of over 5000 mallards and the geese were thick the entire time I was there.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

how do i get these pics from being cut off on the right side?


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

You took some nice pics. I liked the one with the two dogs and birds hangin from the tree or post. Not the usual pile of birds pics. Sounds like it was a good time.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice Pics and story
One Lab looks really tired


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sweet pictures and a great story line.


----------

